# General > Genealogy >  Grove House - Thurso

## camsmith

I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about "Grove House " in Thurso.   All I know is that it was in existence in the 1830's.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Campbell

----------


## thirsaloon

*Grove House*The first tenant I know of in Grove house was Mrs Elizabeth Campbell or Grant who was the wife of Lieutenant Colonel John Grant, late of the Portuguese Staff in June 1824. The house was taken over at this time by James Sinclair. Donald Munro, Merchant in Thurso along with his wife Magdalene (Stewart) took it over on the 3rd August 1830. I have other dates for when it was taken over by various tenants or sold, if you were looking for someone in particular who resided in it?

I can tell you that the property itself consisted of the large private house known as Grove House which had a garden and at one time was occupied by Doctor John Grant Smith whose memorial fountain stands on the Esplanade at Thurso; previously it was in the Town Hall Square. The house also had a shop in it. It stood at the north end of the area known as the Meadow of Ormlie across from the Episcopal Church which was known at the time as the _Meeting House._

In the adjoining lane were three slated houses and two gardens which were owned by Mrs. Oman, Alexander Skinner, Benjamin Nicol and others which was known as Georgesons Tenenment. 

In 1900 Grove House was referred to in the Articles and Conditions of Roup and Sale as _Grove House Inn_. A bit ironic considering the Templars would soon be tenants in it. It appeared for sale in the Caithness Courier on the 19th, 26th October and the 2nd, 9th, 16th and 23rd November 1900 as well as similar dates in the Scotsman. The advert reads as follows:

*Licensed Property in Thurso for* *Sale*_There will be exposed for Sale by Public Roup (in virtue of the Powers contained in a Bond and Disposition in Security) within the Procurators Room, County Bildings, Wick on Saturday 1st December 1900 at 12 oclock Noon.__All and whole these licensed subjects in Grove Lane, Thurso known as Grove Inn, The property consists of: - A bar, one large and two smaller tap rooms, with ample cellarage accommodation, and dwelling house of two public rooms, four bedrooms, kitchen and office houses, large garden and green, also small dwelling houses adjoining presently let to tenants at a rental of £12.__Feu duty, nominal. Upset price £800.__For further particulars apply to the subscribers who have__ the title deeds and articles of roup.__Keith & Murray, Solicitors, Thurso__16th October, 1900_

The St. Georges Lodge No.596 of Independent Order of Good Templars where also tenants in the building from around 1903. It was also used as the Ministry of Labour Office, then it was proposed to use it as the site for Thurso Museum but this never came to be. Eventually it reverted back to selling alcohol when it was taken over by a local business man.

Hope this will clear things up a bit for you regarding Grove House.

----------


## camsmith

Thank you very much. I have sent you a private message.

Regards,

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

I have come across Grove House,Thurso in my family tree.  My Great Great Grandmother -Maggie Robertson - had three illegitimate children born in Thurso.  The first two (David and Mary) born in Cowgate Cottage (her parents house).  She is listed on these as a domestic servant.  Her third child (James) was born at Grove House, Thurso in 1888.  This was possibly her place of work.  

Thirsaloon -I wonder if you have any information as to who had the house at this time and what the house was being used for?

Many thanks

Dianne

----------


## thirsaloon

> I have come across Grove House,Thurso in my family tree. My Great Great Grandmother -Maggie Robertson - had three illegitimate children born in Thurso. The first two (David and Mary) born in Cowgate Cottage (her parents house). She is listed on these as a domestic servant. Her third child (James) was born at Grove House, Thurso in 1888. This was possibly her place of work. 
> 
> Thirsaloon -I wonder if you have any information as to who had the house at this time and what the house was being used for?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Dianne


Apologies for the delay but I forgot to get back in touch regarding your query. 

Joseph Murdoch Young who was a vinter in Thurso had the property at this time. It was then sold to Mungo Carr the following year (1889) privately from James Young, Writer who was a trustee of the estate for Joseph. 

Carr was a Wine and Spirit Merchant from the south he paid £775. Originally the property had a reserved price of £800 but it failed to sell. Carr then sold the property in 1892.

Hope thats of some help.

----------


## nevergiveup

would anyone know if  Murdo Robertson had a wife?  In 1901 census hes still living with parents David and Mary also 4 children aged between 9 and 18 yrs old  in the Cowgate.
    Any help woud be appreciated, thankyou!

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

Many thanks Thirsaloon for the information abour Grove House.  I will continue my search for Maggie Robertson.  She seems to disappear around this time and it may be that she moved away when the house was sold.

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

Hello Nevergiveup,

Murdo Robertson was the brother to my Great Great Grandmother.  Murdo married in Thurso on 23rd December to Elizabeth Mckenzie (Housekeeper).

Contact me if you want more info.

Dianne :Smile:

----------


## nevergiveup

Hello !
      ive just started researching this branch of my family tree!
     Murdo was  my GG grandfather , His daughter  Mary Jane was my paternal grandmother.
     I thought that the children living with  him etc at the Cowgate were his and  maybe he lost the mother! 
      It would be interesting to find what happened to maggie Robertson though!
         Best wishes! :Grin:

----------


## thirsaloon

> Many thanks Thirsaloon for the information abour Grove House. I will continue my search for Maggie Robertson. She seems to disappear around this time and it may be that she moved away when the house was sold.


No problem, glad to have been of some help.

----------


## thirsaloon

> Hello !
> ive just started researching this branch of my family tree!
> Murdo was my GG grandfather , His daughter Mary Jane was my paternal grandmother.
> I thought that the children living with him etc at the Cowgate were his and maybe he lost the mother! 
> It would be interesting to find what happened to maggie Robertson though!
> Best wishes!


I seem to recall a Murdo Robertson who was a carter, taking goods from the town to the country or vica versa. Sometimes they took goods up west in required. He stayed in the Cowgate or around there.

Not sure if your Murdo was employed as a carter or not!

----------


## nevergiveup

yes i believe Murdo was a carter also his father before him as stated on the 1901 census!
    Can you tell me please if Grove house still exists in  Thurso today? If not whereabouts was it say in relation to the existing Grove lane.
      Thankyou Thursaloon!  Happy xmas! ::

----------


## thirsaloon

> yes i believe Murdo was a carter also his father before him as stated on the 1901 census!
> Can you tell me please if Grove house still exists in Thurso today? If not whereabouts was it say in relation to the existing Grove lane.
> Thankyou Thursaloon! Happy xmas!


 
Not sure what kind of cart he drove but in general they were employed for various jobs like transporting herring, rags, seaweed from the beach, coal and wood. 

Grove House stood where the Grove Lounge/ Redwood was.........now Y-Not.


Merry Christmas to you also

 :Wink:

----------


## nevergiveup

Thankyou Thirsaloon for your valuable information.  Next time I am home in  lovely Thurso I will have a look at this area. I dont expect anyone will have any photographs of the building as it was.
                 Best Wishes  to you! :Grin:

----------


## thirsaloon

> Thankyou Thirsaloon for your valuable information. Next time I am home in lovely Thurso I will have a look at this area. I dont expect anyone will have any photographs of the building as it was.
> Best Wishes to you!


 
I have never seen any close up shots and I have none in my collection. Might be able to see a small part of the building in other pictures, to be honest its something I never looked for.

If I get a chance I will have a look through my collection.

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

The following is some information I received some time ago about Murdo Robertson from another member of this forum and is all  confirmed through official records. 

Murdo Robertson, son of David Robertson and Mary McKenzie, had a long standing relationship with Elizabeth McKenzie.They were married in 1904, by which time they had 6 children. The childrens births was listed under McKenzie or Dickson, as Elizabeth was at that time still married to George Dickson who is believed to have gone to Canada on a ship which foundered. The childrens birth certificates all have a declaration that George Dickson was NOT their father, and that Elizabeth had had no communication with him since he left her in 1888.

The children were:
Mary Jane Robertson Dickson born abt 1891 
Lizzie Robertson Dickson born abt 1893
Murdo Robertson Dickson born abt 1894
Johan Robertson Dickson born 17 Jul 1895
Margaret Robertson Dickson born 1898
Kenneth Robertson Dickson born 10 Oct 1901

In 1901 Murdo is living with his parents in Cowgate, Thurso; Elizabeth and the children are in Grove Lane, Thurso.

----------


## susan.leith

I gave Dianne the above information - as she says, it was a while ago. Since then I have found that George Dickson was NOT aboard a ship which foundered (good story though!), he was living in Edinburgh with his "wife" Jessie Mackay and 4 children. He was in Edinburgh at both 1891 and 1901 census. Haven't done any further research as yet.

----------


## catherine nicol

Wow, I love reading the unfolding details of your family history.

What a labour of love trawling through old records and thank goodness for local people who have additional knowledge.

I hope that you get to the the bottom of this particular part of your family tree.

----------


## nevergiveup

Yes its all very interesting  looking things up, however its a pity when we become interested there is usually no one left  in the family to answer the questions!
   I wonder what became of Maggie Robertson,Murdos sister, she seems to have vanished from the records.

----------


## nevergiveup

The mystery of Maggie Robertson! well after much searching ive just found out that on June 8th 1893 in Glasgow she married a ARDLE J  HANRATTY. 
Im still searching for her death certificate.

----------


## thirsaloon

Good to hear your having some luck with your research, hope you manage to find a lot more!

----------


## nevergiveup

Thanks ThursaloonIve been trawling through the records researching the ROBERTSONS of THURSO! Its been extremely interesting.
 I wonder what the population of Thurso was in around 1900?

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

Haven't been on for a while and just seen your posting in March. Well done with your searching - that is great news.  I would be interested to know of any further developments with Maggie Robertson.  I have spotted a Ardle Joseph Hanratty in Monaghan (8 Carrickaslane) - so perhaps she moved to Ireland.

----------


## nevergiveup

Maggie Robertson left her 3 illigitimate children in her parents care in Thurso. She married ARDLE J HANRATTY a cab driver in Glasgow on 8th June 1893  she was a domestic servant.
Ardle J HANRATTY born 1865 died in 1925 aged 60,Maggie Hanratty born 1865 died 1946 aged 81 in Castleblaney Ireland.They obviously settled in Ireland and had a son James born 1895.
  I would love to know the story behind it all and if she ever came back to Thurso!

----------


## nevergiveup

THE MYSTERY OF MAGGIE ROBERTSON! Further to my earlier post A Maggie Hanratty aged 48 is living at 6 Cowgate Thurso  with son James  Robertson (TUBBY)aged23  in the1911 census.
 Maggie states shes a farmers wife married19 years  had 15 children(poor thing!) and 9 still living.  James would be one of her 3 illigitimate shildren,he was born in1888. James was a carter as was the other male Robertsons.
  So whats the story?

----------


## ELMurphy

I am a gggrandaughter of Maggie Robertson and Ardle Joseph Hanratty. Their children born in Carrickaslane, Castleblayney, Co Monaghan Ireland were Ardle Martin, Johnny, Frank, James, Mary, Margaret and Lizzie. I am related to Maggie through Ardle Martin.  Maggie died in 1946 and is buried in Castleblayney. Didn't know anything about the children she left behind in Thurso and would love to find out more.

----------


## cuthill

Not my family but a great story unfolding,cant wait.

----------


## nevergiveup

Wow! how exciting! have sent  a private message to you! It will be soo interesting to find Maggies Irish family! All thanks to the ORG forum....

----------


## nevergiveup

Dianne Malcolm  where are you???? Maggies Irish family  would like to fill you in on Maggies life in Ireland after she left Thurso.

----------


## ELMurphy

Since I last posted on this thread I have found out a few more wee bits on Maggie Robertson, my gggrandmother. However, the more you find out, the more questions pop up! Has anyone out there any more tidbits on Maggie, the Robertson family or her life in Grove House?

----------


## nevergiveup

Its a pity that Dianne Malcolm has not seen these last few posts  as she could fill us in on Maggies daughter Mary born in  Thurso... !

----------


## Dianne Malcolm

Sorry, not been on for some time.  Mary Robertson married George Durrand (a Cooper) and lived at 4 Kirkhill, Wick. They had 11 children, one of whom was my Grandmother, Elizabeth Durrand.

I would be very interested to find out any more about Maggie Robertson and who was the father of Mary, James (Tubby) and David.

----------


## nevergiveup

> Sorry, not been on for some time.  Mary Robertson married George Durrand (a Cooper) and lived at 4 Kirkhill, Wick. They had 11 children, one of whom was my Grandmother, Elizabeth Durrand.
> 
> I would be very interested to find out any more about Maggie Robertson and who was the father of Mary, James (Tubby) and David.








Wow..great you have logged back on Dianne....Maggie Robertson married and went to live in Carrickaslade Ireland and had another family we knew nothing about...and they would like to make contact with her Caithness family...
 Unfortunately we dont know as yet who the fathers of the three children were.....

----------


## ELMurphy

Hi there nevergiveup, Dianne Malcolm and anyone interested in the story of Maggie and Grove House. 

Its been quite a few years since this thread was started. 
I'm still doing my researches on my gr gr grandmother Maggie Robertson Hanratty and have a wee peek in here every so often to see if there's been any update. Please do pm me with any new info. Always very interested to chat to my Thurso cousins. 
Very best wishes from Ireland, Emma.

----------


## nevergiveup

Lovely to hear from you Emma....It would be so interesting if we could find out more about Maggies Three children she left in Thurso in the care of her parents....They were James,David and Mary....
Think Mary was a gtgran to Dianne Malcolm..Mary married  a George Durrand in Wick its just connecting with the correct family and filling in the history....

----------


## nevergiveup

Durrands of Wick....? Does George Durrand and Mary Robertson married  in 1903....ring any bells....looking for decendants of this couple.....

----------

